# Critique my recent paintings



## Will Schaeuble (Jul 31, 2020)

The past four months I was back home living with my family and did not have access to paint. The entire four months I was drawing (I made around 350 drawings that I hope to turn into a book). I recently moved back to my place and did 5 paintings in around two weeks. I'd like to know people's opinions on them. I had been drawing for so long that my artist practice, like any peoples, was drastically shifted and it impacted how I paint now. While still being quarantined and haven't had people come by to talk about art with me, so I'm inviting all you to tell me what you think. You can see more of my work at my website. williamschaeuble.com
thanks.


----------



## AcOilCreations (Aug 6, 2020)

Hello! I love ur style of art. It has a realistic and abstract twist to it. I extremely think that your first oil painting is awesome! You have amazing skills! Personally I don't see anything you could work on right now. Great work! -Ac


----------



## monikaguptafineart (Apr 27, 2020)

I'm not familiar with this genre of art, so not sure if i can provide any useful critique. But wanted to say they are pleasing to look at, well balanced and harmonious  Good job.


----------

